# 2-day m School: M3? DCT?



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

Am enrolled in 2-day M School this Fall at PCD. What's the chances of doing it in an M3? DCT? Tks.


----------



## man02195 (Dec 1, 2003)

Rubber Ducky said:


> Am enrolled in 2-day M School this Fall at PCD. What's the chances of doing it in an M3? DCT? Tks.


they only have 6MTs now, and won't get new ones until fall/winter. how late in the fall is your M-school?


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

man02195 said:


> they only have 6MTs now, and won't get new ones until fall/winter. how late in the fall is your M-school?


19-20 Sep.


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

man02195 said:


> they only have 6MTs now, and won't get new ones until fall/winter. how late in the fall is your M-school?


I wonder about the M-school in Homestead (Miami)?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

They have not told us any hard dates for our new fleet, but if it runs like previous years, our those vehicles will not arrive until sometime between November & January. I would not bank on them being here any sooner.


----------

